# painting the infiniti style grille



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has tried painting the chrome infiniti grille that Liuspeed sells for the b14? If so, how does it look? (Post pics please). I'm particularly interested in what it looks like in black.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ive been rather curious what they would look like matched to the body color for a long time, but it seems noone has done it. yet. IMO it would look better on some cars than the bling center piece.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Ehhhhh.. i have my whole lucino front end. and i couldnt see it being painted to match the body color... the chrome is like.. the only way that grill would look good.. if my computer at home was working, i would photoshop it to see.. but im pretty sure it would look ugly!


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah frankly i don't find a 200sx as a "bling" car but the sentra, maybe. i see the 200sx as a sporty car. i've seen something similar with the grille, and it may have been from an infiniti car. it had thick slats that went up diagonally instead of thin lines and it was similarly painted black. i guess that's where i got the idea from.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/3/325xiSedan/gallery.htm

Kinda like that?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i say if your gonna do it .. do it like this

this is Matt4Nissan // Matt4SW6 .. on the sr20forums


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

that looks pretty good. with a black car, what would be good to two tone it with? chrome and black like a bmw?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

chrome and black would look pretty dope, IMO


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....that ish is hawt!

hm......keep the 98 honeycomb grill.........or get luciuno and cut it up.........


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Matt is I think the only one that actually did this with the Infiniti grilll....I dont think it was very hard to do at all either.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

that does look quite pimp... i actually have that style grill and a black car... i wonder how it would look with some paint.... hm.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

too bad he sold his car. Matt jus put in a BB and still had the TMIC on it. Then he sold it off just after HIN


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a pic of mine painted gunmetal. http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=104
That was after the accident. I'm gonna have the body shop paint it body color when my new headlights come in.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> i say if your gonna do it .. do it like this
> 
> this is Matt4Nissan // Matt4SW6 .. on the sr20forums



He did a little more than just paint...but yeah, if you're gonna customize, do it like that. :thumbup: I don't have the guts to mess with mine after how bad I hacked up my stock grille trying to customize it on my own. I like it just how it is anyway..


----------

